# old Farm ponds in the area [Atlanta/Marietta]...remember a favorite?



## Alan in GA (Jul 3, 2010)

Cobb County was covered up with 'pay lakes' and farm ponds.
What was your favorite?

I fished the Cobb County farm lake back in the late 1960s when it was just a prison, warden's house, fields of corn and a lake. Every day after school [McEachern HS] I would grab a fly rod or spinning [Mitchell 300] and a few lures and head to the lake, homework be darned...

Also I was told that the reason so many 'bait shacks' where you paid your $$ to fish would have Coka Cola red and white signs was that the Coca Cola company would put them up for FREE [free advertising I guess].

Do you remember your favorite? Is it STILL THERE?....or are there remnants of it?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 3, 2010)

When I was a kid, I had a couple of fishing holes. One was on willamena(sp) drive off hillcrest in mableton. I had one off six flags drive in a apartment complex. I had another off south gordon road tucked back in a subdivision in austell. *edit*I almost forgot about the lake at the trailer park near charlie brown airport.


----------



## warronl (Jul 3, 2010)

There was a little pay lake off McDaniel St, Drive or .... Anyway, this lake was a pay lake off Mcdaniel, pretty close to Dallas hwy right off Barrett pkwy. My uncle took me there and absolutely paddled my butt in an impromptu  topwater "tournament" After he caught a few on his lure to my none, he took my rod and reel, and caught even more on mine. That man is a topwater evil genius That's one of a few that I really loved to fish. 

There was another pay lake on Moon Road in Powder Springs called Lake Lucille. I hated that lake growing up, but my dad and uncle LOVED it. I got a two man Bass Hunter a few years ago, went to try it out at that lake and fell in love. Fished it for 2 or 3 years and then it was drained Subdivision there now.


----------



## riprap (Jul 3, 2010)

Browns lakes were pretty good down on Hwy 70.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 3, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> When I was a kid, I had a couple of fishing holes. One was on willamena(sp) drive off hillcrest in mableton. I had one off six flags drive in a apartment complex. I had another off south gordon road tucked back in a subdivision in austell. *edit*I almost forgot about the lake at the trailer park near charlie brown airport.



Trailer park lake off Gordon road....good lake..do you remember the brother/sister that missed the curve...crashed into the lake and died. Mike and Cindy Garrett.

Remember the lake off Pisgah road? It was on the left if you were heading towards thorton road. Had to go down a extremely rutted dirt road to get to it then. Now it's an apartment complex. That lake was loaded.

I've got a hidden gem off six flags drive behind my old job. It's a swamp that borders the hooch..about 25 acres or so.  Nobody thinks it could possibly hold fish and they can keep on thinking that. Caught the biggest jack I've ever seen in my life out of that swamp...and some nice bass.


----------



## sbroadwell (Jul 3, 2010)

There were so many, and most I don't even remember the names. One was somewhere between Roswell and Marietta. It had one of those Coca Cola signs, if I remember. My cousin went there and fished for bream his first week back from Vietnam. And, I drank my first beer, one of those old Michelobs with the nice bottle, but that's another story.
In Roswell, there was Dr. Langford's lake, not pay, but you could fish there if you knew him. And, a pay lak a little farther up, somewhere around King Road.
And, of course, Freeman's lake. It was WAY up I-85, in the country, at Beaver Ruin Road.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jul 4, 2010)

*Cobb County Farm pond...*

actually it was not a 'pay lake' but I caught my first 'big bass' there, a 6 lb.
Later caught 8's in Lake Acworth and the Hooch by Roswell [backwaters].

Out my way in west Cobb, there was:

*Pine Valley [wow, a watery field of stumps and HUGE bass]
*Cokers Lake [now drained and a subdivision along Macland Road.
*Wrigley's catfish pond off Wrigley rd [north cobb]
*Twin Lakes off Powder Springs hwy.
*Corn's Lake off Dallas Hwy/Bob Cox Rd [still there but a subdivision around it now]
*Flying S in Villa Rica[discussed]
*GB's off Hurt Rd[?] a crappy and bass meca until the subdivisions up stream silted it up.
*Lake Ramona in Hiram [also stump filled]
*Sparks Resevoir [fished it before it was a park, also Sweetwater creek by walking back to it in the woods by the old factory]
*???


----------



## smitty (Jul 4, 2010)

*OLD Lakes*

Plenty in south fulton,Browns was the best plenty of lakes that were slap loaded with all types of fish.Also smiths lake  just down the road,as stated plenty of spots to wet a line,now its hard to find any that offer any type of angling like the past...


----------



## deadend (Jul 4, 2010)

There used to be a pond off of Barrett pkwy. behind Dick's we fished a lot.  I'm not sure if it is still there or not but many a fish and underage adult beverage were killed there.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Jul 6, 2010)

"Herrin's Lake" -off Canton Rd & Sandy Plains Rd, in Cobb -it was my grandparents pay lake -yep, we had a "Drink Coke" sign. My grandfarther, "Hoyt Herrin", had an old country store, where he sold bait, tackle, cold "Sodies". Lots of chairs for spit & whittle politics. Carp & catfish toury's on the weekend's. Grew up on it in the 60's, 70's, & early 80's. -different owners now.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Trailer park lake off Gordon road....good lake..do you remember the brother/sister that missed the curve...crashed into the lake and died. Mike and Cindy Garrett.
> 
> Remember the lake off Pisgah road? It was on the left if you were heading towards thorton road. Had to go down a extremely rutted dirt road to get to it then. Now it's an apartment complex. That lake was loaded.
> 
> I've got a hidden gem off six flags drive behind my old job. It's a swamp that borders the hooch..about 25 acres or so.  Nobody thinks it could possibly hold fish and they can keep on thinking that. Caught the biggest jack I've ever seen in my life out of that swamp...and some nice bass.


 I seem to remember the car running in the lake, I didnt know the brother/sister though. 

I didnt think much about it back then, but I suppose I was one of the worlds best trespassers  It was different back then, I had a guy come down to me once, he said Hey buddy, you can borrow that boat by my shed if you want to get back in that overgrown cove.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 11, 2010)

doe's anyone remember Robinson Twin Lakes on 92 near Fairburn 
we fished it in the late 50's  thru 60's, it is a unfinished sub. now and every time i pass by i  remember the good old days


----------



## MCBIG (Jul 12, 2010)

we used to live right up bells ferry rd. from chastains lake back in the 70,s.my 2 brothers and i fished it alot.there were also 2 lakes across the road from chastains and we caught even more out of there. My dad worked for cobb emc back in the day for about 23 yrs and he fished in bunches of those old lakes. wasnt there a pay lake on shallowford rd between sandy plains and hwy 5 called powers lake?
seems like my dad knew all those old timers back then and they,d let him fish any time he wanted.sure does bring back some good memories.funny how it does that its been 30+ years since fishin those ponds but i remember it like it was this mornin. when me and my younger brother got old/big enough to walk from our subdivision to fish those 2 ponds across from chastains lake ,well the short cut was to walk thru the woods and you,d save about 10-15 minutes and so we did that instead of walkin bells ferry rd. then one day i caught what was then my biggest bass on a big ole grasshopper and it might weighed all of maybe 1.5 lbs .i just had to show it off so i made my little brother walk the long way home up bells ferry so everybody could admire my lunker .Any how thanks for the memories!
mike


----------



## Tim L (Jul 12, 2010)

Its not in Cobb County, but when I was a little kid I thought the sun rose and set at Chambers Lake in Tyus...Back in the mid 60's, third or 4th. grade or so, daddy would come and get me out of school sometimes in the spring and we would ride down there and fish till dark....caught big channel cats one after the other; sometimes filled up two ice chests...a 10 year old boy catching a 7 or 8 pound catfish on a Zebco 33 couldn't have asked for more....Couldn't understand why everyone didn't fish there....Of course at that time in life I didn't really understand why before we left daddy would take the fish to Mr. Chambers barn and weigh them on the scales.....Only lake I remember back then that you paid "after you fish" rather than pay a couple of dollars before you fished....


----------



## Fletch_W (Jul 12, 2010)

Farm pond off Hadaway Rd, now a neighborhood and still there. It's between Burnt Hickory and Mars Hill. 

Another one on Hadaway, right off Allatoona Creek, also still there.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jul 12, 2010)

*Oh yeah, Chastains...*

I remember paying to fish Chastain Lake before it was a subdivision, too! I forgot about that one. It was supposed to have given a 17 lb 'record' of some category of largemouth, wasn't it?


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Jul 14, 2010)

Yep, Chastains has a record bass on the books.


----------



## Incawoodsman (Mar 4, 2011)

I grew up in Acworth and fished all around what is now nothing but commercial development.  There used to be a small lake that was behind what is now Wendy's / eckerds right across the street from the butler creek kroger. I caught the biggest panfish of my life in there. It was way off the beaten track and It was always just me and my friends back there. We just put some bread on a hook and a bobber and caught so many huge panfish it was redicluous. We didn't even know about bass back then so we thought bluegills were all there was. But man some of those blue gills were as big as my head, no joke. Now it has a neighbor hood surrounding it and is choked up with some serious moss, don't think a fish could live in that mess any more.

  I also fished Butler creek all the time, there were a ton of fish in that creek, pretty much anything you could ever hope to catch....


----------



## MTMiller (Mar 4, 2011)

Alan in GA said:


> I remember paying to fish Chastain Lake before it was a subdivision, too! I forgot about that one. It was supposed to have given a 17 lb 'record' of some category of largemouth, wasn't it?



Its actually in the record book.  Just saw it in the January of February issue of GON.


----------



## Phoelix (Mar 4, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> Trailer park lake off Gordon road....good lake..do you remember the brother/sister that missed the curve...crashed into the lake and died. Mike and Cindy Garrett.
> 
> Yes, of coarse I remember that trailer park, (Castlewood)I met my first wife (Subrina) there in the late 70's. We used to swim in that lake, and jump off the remnants of what used to be a bridge there...I also remember the accident. I knew ALOT of people that lived in Castlewood. Good times for sure....


----------



## FishingAddict (Mar 4, 2011)

Alan in GA said:


> I remember paying to fish Chastain Lake before it was a subdivision, too! I forgot about that one. It was supposed to have given a 17 lb 'record' of some category of largemouth, wasn't it?



In my teens, I lived in Powers Lake Subdivision near Mt. Vernon and Powers Ferry.  There was an old lake there that I learned to fish in.

I caught 5 fish over 8#s in that lake, but there was one MONSTER fish that lived in that lake that no one could catch. My fishing buddies and I called it "Powers Lake Pete." 

I once saw one of the 8#ers I caught swimming next to Powers Lake Pete (the 8#er was identifiable by a distinctive red growth on it's upper body), and it was easily over twice the size of the 8#er.  It was exceptionally long for a largemouth- it was a good 8 inches longer than the 8#er.


----------



## ranger370 (Mar 4, 2011)

I use to fish a lake near my grandmothers house. Seems like it was called Pine Lake. Seems like I was the only one that cared about fishing. Everyone else did more swimming.


----------



## Sweetwater (Mar 4, 2011)

b717doc said:


> Sweetwater said:
> 
> 
> > Trailer park lake off Gordon road....good lake..do you remember the brother/sister that missed the curve...crashed into the lake and died. Mike and Cindy Garrett.
> ...


----------



## cameronbob6 (Mar 7, 2011)

I still fish Chastain's Lake.  Howard Chastain (son of Mrs. Chastain, who used to run the country store there at the lake) is my good friends grand father.  He still lives on the lake.  We've had some great times over there in the last ten years.  Howards got some great stories to tell about livin off Bells Ferry back in the old days.

The almost 18 pounder is the real deal.  Have recent pics with the daughter of Nicky Rich with the original mount.  And it looks really good.  

The lake has in the past produced some great largemouths, but in the last four years the SPOTS have taken it over!?

 





Alan in GA said:


> I remember paying to fish Chastain Lake before it was a subdivision, too! I forgot about that one. It was supposed to have given a 17 lb 'record' of some category of largemouth, wasn't it?


----------



## wishiniwasfishin (Mar 8, 2011)

There was a lake on Stivers farm that had some huge ,green largemouths in it. Now north metro tech sits
on top of where it used be.


----------



## bass0505 (Mar 19, 2011)

Is the Pine Valley fishing spot still around? If so, Where?


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 19, 2011)

*still there but....*



bass0505 said:


> Is the Pine Valley fishing spot still around? If so, Where?



I understand it is not open for fishing nor has it been for years. The dam is not certified safe or something to that note. Private property around it also.
I could be wrong. It would be a GREAT place to fish if it could be.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 20, 2011)

Anyone remember Earl McClures pay lake off 41 just past canton rd. I caught my first fish there in 1957. We fished Wiggleys, Herrins, Chastain and a bunch of private lakes all around Cobb that are now gone or subdivision lakes now.


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 20, 2011)

*you 'jogged' my memory! HERRIN'S...???*

I remember that lake's name but don't remember where Herrin's was.
BTW, is "GBs" still a pay lake?
My "main lake" was the lake near the ball fields on Cobb County Farm. Fished it a LOT! It is not a pay lake, just one that is one the county property. It was often an 'argument' as to wether the public could or could not fish it. My dad said I could as long as he paid taxes


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Mar 20, 2011)

My granddad's lake was "Herrin's" -I was the little boy back in the 60's that hung out there.


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 20, 2011)

*Herrins'*

where was/is it???


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Mar 21, 2011)

Long closed and now private, it was between Canton Hwy & Sandy Plains Rd. off of Kincade Rd. (near Kincade Elm School). The dam of Herrin's Lake also served as the access to Wiggley's Lake (still owned by their family, but private). My granddad, Hoyt Herrin had Herrin's Lake as a swimming lake in the 1950's, complete with trucked in white beach sand & a jukebox for the kids!


----------



## dawglover73 (Mar 21, 2011)

Within a mile of the intersection at Trickum Rd and Shallowford road, are the two lakes I grew up fishing.  Powers lake, which was a pay lak (old Coke sign and all) back in the 60's and 70's.  I took my son to meet the daughter who lives there (now, she is around 75) and show him where my dad and I would fish.  This lake has not been fished (with permission) in about 30 years.  Mrs. Power said when Mr. Power died, the fishing died as well, and not even family has been allowed.  The other lake, the North Landing subdivision lake (used to be called Dawson's lake) is where my all time best bass came from.  Good times on those lakes.  I remember the opening day after the new dam was built, April 1978.  My grandfather and I fished on a sunny Saturday for a tournament celebrating the new dam and fishing began again. That's the last time I remember fishing with him.  He got Cancer and was gone shortly after this memory.  I remember my grandparents and dad more than any fish I ever caught.  I'd be upset if either lake was lost to development.


----------



## dawglover73 (Mar 21, 2011)

WOODSWIZE said:


> Long closed and now private, it was between Canton Hwy & Sandy Plains Rd. off of Kincade Rd. (near Kincade Elm School). The dam of Herrin's Lake also served as the access to Wiggley's Lake (still owned by their family, but private). My granddad, Hoyt Herrin had Herrin's Lake as a swimming lake in the 1950's, complete with trucked in white beach sand & a jukebox for the kids!



We are from the same neck of the woods.  I remember this well.  In fact, this afternoon I am going to drive by and see what it looks like now.  I grew up very close to the Cherokee line, in east Cobb.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Mar 22, 2011)

Yep, it was "I.C. Powers Lake". At the intersection of Sandy Plains & Shallowford there was "I.C. Powers Store" -across from Mt. View Elem. -I went to school there & we would take field trips to the store for ice cream. It was a 4 way stop back then!


----------



## dawglover73 (Mar 22, 2011)

You got it.  I.C. Powers.  It was actually at Shallowford and Trickum.  The building is still there, though in disrepair.  The lake is about a half mile towards Canton Highway from there.  When I was a kid it was still a two way.  I did just what I said, I went and looked at your grandfather's lake yesterday.  Everything looks different over there.  Was his the lake closer to Kincaid road, or the dog-legged lake on the other side of the dam?  I'd love to fish either of them right now, I bet you would too.


----------



## MCBIG (Mar 22, 2011)

my dad worked for cobb e.m.c. back in the day from about 55' -78' and he and I.C. Powers were good friends,He always talked about how when he was working in the area he,d always stop in and see him.my mom grew up on davis rd off sandy plains,and my dad grew up at Lost Mtn. store .that was my uncle Newt that ran Lost Mtn store and his favorite place to fish was the Flyin s ranch over in villa rica . Sure are some good memories from way back!!!
Keep um comin guys!!!


----------



## Phoelix (Mar 23, 2011)

Flying S was where my father in law took me once in his jon boat, we really whacked the monster bream there...he was a genius when it came to bream...


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Mar 25, 2011)

Herrins Lake was on Kincade Road side. The other lake is Wiggly's.


----------



## Sweetwater (Mar 26, 2011)

MCBIG said:


> my dad worked for cobb e.m.c. back in the day from about 55' -78' and he and I.C. Powers were good friends,He always talked about how when he was working in the area he,d always stop in and see him.my mom grew up on davis rd off sandy plains,and my dad grew up at Lost Mtn. store .that was my uncle Newt that ran Lost Mtn store and his favorite place to fish was the Flyin s ranch over in villa rica . Sure are some good memories from way back!!!
> Keep um comin guys!!!





Phoelix said:


> Flying S was where my father in law took me once in his jon boat, we really whacked the monster bream there...he was a genius when it came to bream...



I remember your Uncle Newt. 

Grew up near Flying S. MONSTER bream in that lake.


----------



## ryork (Mar 26, 2011)

I used to fish Flying S a lot before it became part of Mirror Lake.  That dirt road down to the lake was an adventure tyring to trailer anysize boat.  Caught tons of crappie in there, but as the previous folks mentioned, some huge bluegill in that place back then.  All private now.


----------



## BillyLee1956 (Mar 26, 2011)

smitty said:


> Plenty in south fulton,Browns was the best plenty of lakes that were slap loaded with all types of fish.Also smiths lake  just down the road,as stated plenty of spots to wet a line,now its hard to find any that offer any type of angling like the past...


Man I haven't thought about Browns Lake in soooooo many years.
We (mom, dad, me) used to go on picnics there and catch lots of fish too. Back in maybe 1959???
Thanks for jogging that memory.


----------



## BillyLee1956 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Groover's Lake in Austell*

Just thought about this one.
It had a beach with a high diving tower and Mrs. Groover had a "speedboat" she'd use to take us kids for a fast ride around the lake..more like a pond.
My friend's dad had a cottage on it and we would catch the daylights of big bream out there all day long. As well as I recall he had a small aluminum boat with a Johnson Sea Horse engine on it...probably about a 6HP.
Never got hassled by "officials", rambled all over, and it was such a different world from the one we are in now.
Happy days indeed!


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Apr 11, 2011)

While not in Cobb Co, anyone remember Water's Lake in Cherokee Co? My great uncle used to take us kids in the 60's. Potted meat, saltines (sodie crackers), and maybe a Nehigh grape drink -and catching catfish!


----------

